
Amazon Kindle Fire review - esutton
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/14/amazon-kindle-fire-review/
======
esutton
just throwing this out there, the silk browser takes advantage of caching
content. when you have only a dozen reviewers using it is not really
indicative of how it will preform with a million users using it

